# Stuffed Jalapeno Peppers



## donny

Need some help on Stuffed Jalapeno peppers tomorrow...I will be firing up the smoker and first time with the peppers.And help and recipe please.
Thanks.


----------



## meowey

When I do stuffed Japs (aka ABT's), I cut the cap off and carefully cut out the seeds, fill with cream cheese, put the cap on, wrap with bacon, and use a toothpick to secure the cap and bacon.  I smoke for 2-3 hours or until the bacon has crisped.

I'm sure that someone else will chime in here.  You could search the forum for ABT's.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey

(BTW - ABT stands for Atomic Buffalo Turds - LOL)


----------



## monty

Heya, Donny!

One of my favorite ways to do ABTs is to put a bit of sharp cheddar in the pepper followed by some crumbled sausage and a little more chese. You could top off with any other milder cheese like mozzarella.  I have also been known to put in a wedge of pineapple just for fun! Place the top back on, wrap the upper half with some bacon and secure the whole shebang with a toothpick. Wrap the bacon a bit high and just before you pull the ABTs drop on a bit more cheese or cream cheese in the well formed by the bacon.

If I am doing an all day smoke I will start my fatties early and then use them for the ABTs which can go in later in the smoke.

Hope all this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## ultramag

Here is a good ABT thread Donny.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=15


----------



## tonto1117

Donny, the possibities are endless, I make them different almost every time I have them, tonight I made a mixture of cream cheese, roasted garlic paste, a teaspoon or two of my rub and a shake or two or worchershire sauce, filled them with the mixture, then wrapped with bacon. Just use your imagination and enjoy!!!!


----------



## monty

Sure got my imagination rolling, Theresa!

Cheers!


----------



## donny

These all sound good! Now my biggest problem is the Stuffing...There are so many ways...I have heard, the longer you cook them the milder they get...My son who is 9 wants to try his first ABT . He cant have it very hot.I will let you know the out come. Cooking Ribs,Brisket,two whole chickens tomorrow... And about 6pm tomorrow night.My face is going to be covered in Bar~B~Que! Thanks for the replys.
Donny


----------



## deejaydebi

Donny -

Rake out all the seeds before stuffing for the kid it'll take the heat down a bit.
Cream cheese mixed with sausage and wrapped in bacon will be a good mild flavor for the youngster as well. Keep a glass of milk handy just in case it's to hot for the boy.


----------



## iceboxbbq

I like pineapple cream cheese or peanut butter


----------



## zardnok

Cream cheese and bacon crumbles or cheddar cheese and crumbled sausage.


----------



## keywesmoke

Funny, I just got home from the super with all the stuff I need for ABT's and Dutch's Wicked Beans. Baby backs were 2 for 1, but I don't think I have the room! The more I experiment with smoking, the old thin blue is wafting around the 'hood and my neighbors are getting much friendlier! 

As I live on the ocean, I have the freshest shrimp, fish and seafood available, I mean still alive. I'm going to try some Key West Pink shrimp ABT's, as well as blackened grouper and lobster. They should be good with Old Bay or a cream cheese/horseradish/cocktail sauce mix. I'll let you all know! Shrimp and pineapple might be good too.....


----------



## goat

Try cutting the end off, remove the seeds, insert a peach slice, top with cream cheese, wrap in bacon, cook and enjoy.


----------



## dan

Wow that sounds great mouth watering.  I stuff them with pre smoked hot saugage and then wrap them with those cheap biskits and then put them back in the smoker to finish them off.


----------



## pomai

Check out these Stuffed Jalapeno Wontons...







They're from a Mexican restaurant in Honolulu named Los Chaparros. $6.50 for this plate. Really ono (delicious)!!!

Instead of the usual cheddar or Phili' Cheese stuffing and bread crumb exterior, these *Red and Green Jalapenos are stuffed Monterey Jack cheese, then wrapped with Wonton wrappers and deep fried, then served with a Ranch dipping sauce*. Ariba! Cha cha cha!

I tried making them at home. Really easy. Wonton wrappers are (usually) available in the asian foods section of your local grocery store, packaged frozen in stacks and very cheap - like about $1.50 for 50 wrappers. 

Try this.. you'll love it! 

Being a Smoking board, I suppose one option would be to smoke the Jalapenos before you make the poppers.


----------



## deejaydebi

Pomai
Got me thinking about trying this on my next batch of Lumpia ...


----------



## shellbellc

We smoked some salmon up and with some of the meat stuffed some abt with salmon and cream cheese.  Excellent!  

I'm going to have to try the pineapple.  That sounds excellent!! Sweet & heat!  I'm also going to have to try those wontons. Are the peppers raw or were the cooked prior to wrapping???


----------



## pomai

Good question.

 I forgot to ask the owner how they made theirs, so when I made them at home, I parboiled the Jalapenos to soften them but left them going too long and it took away some of the flavor. Next time I'll try roasting until slightly soft, and then stuffing 'em, wrap 'n deep fry. 

I dunno though. Perhaps you could try just stuffing the peppers raw and wrap 'n fry 'em. It's just that the Wontons brown and crisp so fast, so I'm wondering whether the heat inside will be enough to soften the peppers.


----------



## deejaydebi

Shell -

If you dice or thin slice the veggies to mix into the wonton wrapper they with steam wen you fry the Won Tons.  Only meat has to be pre-cooked when making egg rolls, wontons, or Lumpia.







Salmon and pineapple sounds good!


----------



## porkbelly

i made some poppers today..stuffed with different things, 1 was stuffed with sun dried tamatoes cream cheese and green onions...omg soooo good...gonna try the sausage mix...and the shrimp and crap mix next...i slit my in half it seems to be twice the work but they cook better/easier to me..


----------



## richoso1

Did you say "Poppers", or did you mean ABT's? It's all good my friend.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I did a batch where i mixed some crab spread with some burn off your face habanero sauce I got down in Belize City and then stuffed the mix in the peppers. Its fun to watch people eat them when they expect the pepper to be hot when it's the filling that's turning their ears red..

There's really no end to what you can put in them. You couls make pizza abts if you wanted with a little sausage, tom sauce, a piece of mozz cheese stick and some oregano. wrap it up with some cb and have at it..


----------



## northern greenhorn

keywesmoke said:


> Funny, I just got home from the super with all the stuff I need for ABT's and Dutch's Wicked Beans. Baby backs were 2 for 1, but I don't think I have the room! The more I experiment with smoking, the old thin blue is wafting around the 'hood and my neighbors are getting much friendlier!
> 
> As I live on the ocean, I have the freshest shrimp, fish and seafood available, I mean still alive. I'm going to try some Key West Pink shrimp ABT's, as well as blackened grouper and lobster. They should be good with Old Bay or a cream cheese/horseradish/cocktail sauce mix. I'll let you all know! Shrimp and pineapple might be good too.....


Um, it'll take me awhile to get there, but I'm on my way to help you eat all that


----------

